# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  پایه ریاضی خیلی خیلی خیلی ضعیف کمممممممک

## Fateme12589

بخدا درمونده شدم از بس دنبال یه راهی گشتم که ریاضی مو قوی کنم من عاشق ریاضی م ولی محاسبات ریاضیم ضعیفه بلد نیستم چه جوری باید این ضعف و بر طرف کنم نمیدونم  چه جوری باید تمرین کنم اصلا امیدی هست من بتونم ریاضی و یاد بگیرم من که هنوز چهار عمل اصلی ریاضی و بلد نیستم چه جوری میتونم خودم از پایه ریاضی ضعیف ضعیف بکشم بالا از این سطح ضعیف خارج بشم که اگه اینجوری بشه برای من یه موفقیت بزرگه انگیزه می‌گیرم ولی نمیدونم واقعا چکار کنم لطفا کمکم کنید

----------


## mohamad19

اگه وضع مالی خوبی دارین کلاس برو ابتدایی که چیزی نداره جمع تفریقه  هفتم هشتم نهمم تو 10 جلسه یاد میگیری .دهم یازدهم و دوازدهم اصل کاریاس که میگم باید کلاس بری. فیلمای آلا هم خوبه

----------


## sjm

> بخدا درمونده شدم از بس دنبال یه راهی گشتم که ریاضی مو قوی کنم من عاشق ریاضی م ولی محاسبات ریاضیم ضعیفه بلد نیستم چه جوری باید این ضعف و بر طرف کنم نمیدونم  چه جوری باید تمرین کنم اصلا امیدی هست من بتونم ریاضی و یاد بگیرم من که هنوز چهار عمل اصلی ریاضی و بلد نیستم چه جوری میتونم خودم از پایه ریاضی ضعیف ضعیف بکشم بالا از این سطح ضعیف خارج بشم که اگه اینجوری بشه برای من یه موفقیت بزرگه انگیزه می‌گیرم ولی نمیدونم واقعا چکار کنم لطفا کمکم کنید


عزیزم چهار عمل اصلی که کاری نداره برو تو اینترنت بخون دیگه 
بقیشم بشین تست حل کن و سعی کن استدلالهاتو قوی کنی طوری فکر کنی که به نظر خودت منطقی تره
اره خب هر کسی که علاقه داشته باشه به ریاضی و در برابر یادگرفتنش مقاومت نکنه میتونه خیلی قوی بشه

----------


## mohamad19

ریاضی راحته فقط یکی باید بهت کمک کنه تنها نمیتونی اگه نتوتی سوالای کتابتو که تشریحی هستن حل کنی تست نمیتونی .باید مسلط باشی رو کتابای درسی فاطمه بعد تست بزنی

----------


## Fateme12589

> ریاضی راحته فقط یکی باید بهت کمک کنه تنها نمیتونی اگه نتوتی سوالای کتابتو که تشریحی هستن حل کنی تست نمیتونی .باید مسلط باشی رو کتابای درسی فاطمه بعد تست بزنی


خب کسی و ندارم کمکم کنه انقدر ریاضی دوس دارم رفتم ریاضی سیر تا پیاز چهارم دبستان و گرفتم ولی نتونستم بخونم بعضی جاهاش واقعا گنگ توضیح داده رفتم معلم خصوصی بگیرم ساعتی 100بیخیال شدم پس باید منتظر باشم دخدا یه شوهر مخ ریاضی بهم بده بلکه اونو اجیر کنم بهم ریاضی یاد بده  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Fateme12589

> عزیزم چهار عمل اصلی که کاری نداره برو تو اینترنت بخون دیگه 
> بقیشم بشین تست حل کن و سعی کن استدلالهاتو قوی کنی طوری فکر کنی که به نظر خودت منطقی تره
> اره خب هر کسی که علاقه داشته باشه به ریاضی و در برابر یادگرفتنش مقاومت نکنه میتونه خیلی قوی بشه


همه سایت های اینترنت و زیر و رو کردم  چیز به درد بخوری برای کسی که پایه ریاضی خیلی ضعیف داره مثل  من نداره باید حداقل یکم بلد باشی

----------


## امید 99

> خب کسی و ندارم کمکم کنه انقدر ریاضی دوس دارم رفتم ریاضی سیر تا پیاز چهارم دبستان و گرفتم ولی نتونستم بخونم بعضی جاهاش واقعا گنگ توضیح داده رفتم معلم خصوصی بگیرم ساعتی 100بیخیال شدم پس باید منتظر باشم دخدا یه شوهر مخ ریاضی بهم بده بلکه اونو اجیر کنم بهم ریاضی یاد بده


مگه میشه ، شما چطوری دیپلم گرفتی پس :Yahoo (35):

----------


## mohammadreza13

> اگه وضع مالی خوبی دارین کلاس برو ابتدایی که چیزی نداره جمع تفریقه  هفتم هشتم نهمم تو 10 جلسه یاد میگیری .دهم یازدهم و دوازدهم اصل کاریاس که میگم باید کلاس بری. فیلمای آلا هم خوبه


داشتم پایه نهم با پسرخاله ام کار میکردم و میدیدم چه درد هایی که تو دبیرستان دارم دواش اینجاست و خبر نداشتم

اصل کار تو 7 و 8 و 9 هست اگر کامل کتاب یاد بگیری تمومه کل پایه

----------


## Fateme12589

> مگه میشه ، شما چطوری دیپلم گرفتی پس


همیشه با ده دوازده پاس کردم تک ماده هم شدم

----------


## mohammadreza13

> همه سایت های اینترنت و زیر و رو کردم  چیز به درد بخوری برای کسی که پایه ریاضی خیلی ضعیف داره مثل  من نداره باید حداقل یکم بلد باشی


الان دقیقا میتونی بگی چه مباحثی از سال هشتم و نهم نظام جدید بلد نیستی؟
مهمه، برو کتابشو از اینترنت بگیر ببین ایا همشو بلد نیستی یا قسمت هایی
راحت میتونم بگم هندسه بیشتر افراد بلد نیستن  :Yahoo (4):  اگر کل کتاب بلد نیستی برو کلاس حل میشه همونارو بفهمی حله

----------


## mohammadreza13

> همیشه با ده دوازده پاس کردم تک ماده هم شدم


من خودم با ده رد کردم کنکور امسال بود بود 21% زدم حالا مباحث میومد تا 40 میشد زد
نترس 
کلاس خوب کنکورم اگر دستت خالیه انلاین هست ماهی 90 با انکانات عالی
برو ببین خواستی برو من تبلیغاتچی نیستم بگم حتما بری یا حتما نری اسمشم اینجا نمیارم

----------


## امید 99

> همیشه با ده دوازده پاس کردم تک ماده هم شدم


 ریاضی یک مهارت ذاتی است ،یعنی که اگه از اول شروع کنی و تمرین کنی مرحله به مرحله می تونی پیشرفت کنی ، اگر چهار مهارت رو ضعیفی باید از همون مرحله شروع کنی و زیاد تمرین کنی ، بعد که مسلط شدی یک مرحله بری بالاتر ، چاره کار همینه، اگه چهارم دبستان رو متوجه نمی شی از سوم یا دوم دبستان شروع کن،

----------


## Amir_rz

سلام
اول ازهمه باید بگم که اگه میخوای ریاضی یادبگیری باید اموزش درست + تمرین زیاد حل بکنی.
در مورد اموزش درست برات بگم که هرجور میتونی بهتر و راحت تر مطلبی رو یادبگیری همون راه رو انتخاب کن..منظورم از راه بهتر: فیلم اموزشی یا خوندن درسنامه کتب تست هست..توی اموزش هرچقد میتونی فشار و عذاب بکش چون ارزششو داره..
راجب تمرین زیاد باید بگم که اول به کتاب درسی مسلط شو تک تک کاردرکلاس و نمیدونم مثال و مخصوصا تمرینارو بادقت بررسی کن و یادبگیر که خیلی مهمه برای یادگیری و تقویت درس ریاضی...بعدش تست بزن
دوم(برا کنکور):
نکته ی خیلی مهمی که میخوام برات بگم اینکه *ریاضی رو بصورت جامع بخون...*منظورم از جامع ینی بالفرض که تابع رو شروع میکنی بخونی بشین از دهم تا دوازدهم هرچی راجب تابع هست بخون و بزارش کنار اینکار اولا ذهنتو منظم ببار میاره و وقتی یه سوال راجب تابع میبینی دیگه قاطی نمیکنی با سرفصلای دیگه..
امبدوارم حداقل کمکی کرده باشم بهت..ارزوی بهترینا برات :Yahoo (105):

----------


## mohamad19

> خب کسی و ندارم کمکم کنه انقدر ریاضی دوس دارم رفتم ریاضی سیر تا پیاز چهارم دبستان و گرفتم ولی نتونستم بخونم بعضی جاهاش واقعا گنگ توضیح داده رفتم معلم خصوصی بگیرم ساعتی 100بیخیال شدم پس باید منتظر باشم دخدا یه شوهر مخ ریاضی بهم بده بلکه اونو اجیر کنم بهم ریاضی یاد بده


چرا رفتی ابتدایی رو میخونی.منم ریاضیم ضعیفه رفتم کلاس خصوصی از هفتم شروع کرد به تدریس.نگا هفتم هشتم نهم بر کلاس یاد بگیر. دهم به بعدو با فیلمای آلا یاد میگیری

----------


## Fateme12589

> الان دقیقا میتونی بگی چه مباحثی از سال هشتم و نهم نظام جدید بلد نیستی؟
> مهمه، برو کتابشو از اینترنت بگیر ببین ایا همشو بلد نیستی یا قسمت هایی
> راحت میتونم بگم هندسه بیشتر افراد بلد نیستن  اگر کل کتاب بلد نیستی برو کلاس حل میشه همونارو بفهمی حله


ببین من کلا چهار عمل اصلی ریاضی و بلد نیستم ینی هنوز تو حساب کتاب ضعف دارم نمیتونم یه تقسیم ساده رو انجام بدم حالا اینا رو میگم فکر میکنید من کند ذهنم ولی اینجوری نیس واقعا من بیش فعالی و نقص توجه دارم تو دوران مدرسه هم خیلی شیطون بودم اصلا به درس اهمیت نمیدادم همین که قبول میشدم برام کافی بود هیچ وقت نرفتم به معلمم بگم مثلا بیا این تقسیم یا این جمع و بهم یاد بده ولی تو این دو سه سال اخیر فهمیدم چه اشتباهی کردم به قول معروف سرم خورد به سنگ ولی حالا که متوجه اشتباهاتم شدم دیگه نه معلمی دارم ازش کمک بگیرم نه دوستی چیزی که بهم یاد بده و چون تو مباحث پایه ایراد دارم نمیتونم ریاضی و پیش ببرم چون بلاخره یه جا معادله داره تقسیم میخواد ضرب میخواد گیر میکنم

----------


## sjm

> همه سایت های اینترنت و زیر و رو کردم  چیز به درد بخوری برای کسی که پایه ریاضی خیلی ضعیف داره مثل  من نداره باید حداقل یکم بلد باشی


قبول دارم توی سایت های فارسی هیچی برای یاد گرفتن پیدا نمیشه ولی تو برو گوگل ترنسلیتی که برای خود مرورگر هست رو پیدا کن (یه نمونه اش هست که به عنوان افزونه به مرورگرت اضافه میشه به مرورگر کروم) بعدش دیگه هر سایتی رو میتونی بخونی فقط اصطلاحات عجیب غریب و ترجمه نمیکنه ولی مثل گوگل ترنسلیت معمولی نیستش که ترجمش بی قاعده و مفهوم باشه بعدش هر چیزی رو که خواستی با استفاده از اون برو توی گوگل سرچ کن بعد برو روی یکی از گزینه هاش نوشته translate this page سایت رو برات ترجمه میکنه انگار نه انگار این سایت از اول انگلیسی بوده هر چی بخوای میتونی از اون یاد بگیری منم ابهاماتی که توی زیست دارمو همینجوری برطرف میکنم

----------


## mohamad19

من 3 سال دهم تا دوازدهم خودم بدون مدرسه رفتن پاس کردم. هنوزم ریاضیم ضعیفه همسایمون میگه بیا برا دخترم توضیح بده میگم اینا آسونه حال ندارم فرار میکنم!!!!!من دوستم دبیری ریاضی میخونه 2ساعت درس میده 20تومن.شاگرد اول کلاسمون بود

----------


## mohamad19

> قبول دارم توی سایت های فارسی هیچی برای یاد گرفتن پیدا نمیشه ولی تو برو گوگل ترنسلیتی که برای خود مرورگر هست رو پیدا کن (یه نمونه اش هست که به عنوان افزونه به مرورگرت اضافه میشه به مرورگر کروم) بعدش دیگه هر سایتی رو میتونی بخونی فقط اصطلاحات عجیب غریب و ترجمه نمیکنه ولی مثل گوگل ترنسلیت معمولی نیستش که ترجمش بی قاعده و مفهوم باشه بعدش هر چیزی رو که خواستی با استفاده از اون برو توی گوگل سرچ کن بعد برو روی یکی از گزینه هاش نوشته translate this page سایت رو برات ترجمه میکنه انگار نه انگار این سایت از اول انگلیسی بوده هر چی بخوای میتونی از اون یاد بگیری منم ابهاماتی که توی زیست دارمو همینجوری برطرف میکنم


من چند جلسه ریاضی پایه رو کلاس خصوصی رفتم  خود معلم برام جزوه مینوشت میگفت اینو به هر کس بدی بخونه یاد میگیره.معلم تیزهوشان و مدارس شاهد بود.

----------


## Fateme12589

> قبول دارم توی سایت های فارسی هیچی برای یاد گرفتن پیدا نمیشه ولی تو برو گوگل ترنسلیتی که برای خود مرورگر هست رو پیدا کن (یه نمونه اش هست که به عنوان افزونه به مرورگرت اضافه میشه به مرورگر کروم) بعدش دیگه هر سایتی رو میتونی بخونی فقط اصطلاحات عجیب غریب و ترجمه نمیکنه ولی مثل گوگل ترنسلیت معمولی نیستش که ترجمش بی قاعده و مفهوم باشه بعدش هر چیزی رو که خواستی با استفاده از اون برو توی گوگل سرچ کن بعد برو روی یکی از گزینه هاش نوشته translate this page سایت رو برات ترجمه میکنه انگار نه انگار این سایت از اول انگلیسی بوده هر چی بخوای میتونی از اون یاد بگیری منم ابهاماتی که توی زیست دارمو همینجوری برطرف میکنم


 اگه سرچ کنم گوگل ترنسلیت برام میاره؟ینی برام کادر جستجو میاره چیزی که میخوام و تایپ کنم سرچ کنه برام؟

----------


## Fateme12589

> من چند جلسه ریاضی پایه رو کلاس خصوصی رفتم  خود معلم برام جزوه مینوشت میگفت اینو به هر کس بدی بخونه یاد میگیره.معلم تیزهوشان و مدارس شاهد بود.


جزوشو دارید هنوز؟

----------


## Fateme12589

> من 3 سال دهم تا دوازدهم خودم بدون مدرسه رفتن پاس کردم. هنوزم ریاضیم ضعیفه همسایمون میگه بیا برا دخترم توضیح بده میگم اینا آسونه حال ندارم فرار میکنم!!!!!من دوستم دبیری ریاضی میخونه 2ساعت درس میده 20تومن.شاگرد اول کلاسمون بود


خب چون بدون مدرسه پاس کردید مشکل دارید تو ریاضی ولی اوضاع تون از من  بهتره به مراتب فک نکنم کسی به داغون ی من باشه تو ریاضی  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## امید 99

> ببین من کلا چهار عمل اصلی ریاضی و بلد نیستم ینی هنوز تو حساب کتاب ضعف دارم نمیتونم یه تقسیم ساده رو انجام بدم حالا اینا رو میگم فکر میکنید من کند ذهنم ولی اینجوری نیس واقعا من بیش فعالی و نقص توجه دارم تو دوران مدرسه هم خیلی شیطون بودم اصلا به درس اهمیت نمیدادم همین که قبول میشدم برام کافی بود هیچ وقت نرفتم به معلمم بگم مثلا بیا این تقسیم یا این جمع و بهم یاد بده ولی تو این دو سه سال اخیر فهمیدم چه اشتباهی کردم به قول معروف سرم خورد به سنگ ولی حالا که متوجه اشتباهاتم شدم دیگه نه معلمی دارم ازش کمک بگیرم نه دوستی چیزی که بهم یاد بده و چون تو مباحث پایه ایراد دارم نمیتونم ریاضی و پیش ببرم چون بلاخره یه جا معادله داره تقسیم میخواد ضرب میخواد گیر میکنم


جسارتا اگه گوشی هوشمند اندروید دارید تو بازار اپلیکیشن آموزش ریاضی ابتدایی و متوسطه اول و دوم به فراوانی موجوده ، یک اپلیکیشن خوب هم هست که من استفاده کردم خوبه ، به اسم نیمکت البته الان خواستم دوباره نصب کنم رو گوشی من مشکل داره نصب نمیشه ، این اپلیکشن نیمکت هم خیلی خوبه ،می تونید استفاده کنید قیمت آموزش هاش از  معلم خصوصی خیلی کمتر هست

----------


## Amir_rz

دیدم خیلیا گفتن کلاس برو و این حرفا اینم بگم برات که کلاس نرو اصن لازم نیست بری..کاری که میکنی اینه به عنوان مثال 5 فصل از ریاضی2 رو خوندی تست زدی تموم کردی..بعدش جاهایی که مشکل داری یا اصن نفهمیدی چی به چیه و به قولی  ارور دادی :Yahoo (76): ..یه معلم خصوصی پیدا  کن بگو سه ساعت مثلا یه مبلغی بهت میدم بیا تو یه جلسه اشکالای من رو حل کن و بهم یاد بده..هم از وقتت تلف کلاس رفتن نمیشه و هم از لحاظ مالی صرفه جویی میکنی و از همه مهم تر یادمیگیری..

----------


## mohamad19

> جزوشو دارید هنوز؟


دارم این مباحثو به من درس داد=اول که مجموعه اعداد صحیح طبیعی حسابی و..رو گفته بعد 1-جمع و تفریق اعداد صحیح 2-ضرب وتقسیم اعداد صحیح3-اولویت های محاسباتی4-توان ها5-به توان رساندن اعداد توان دار6-توان های منفی7-مجموعه اعداد گویا و نمایشش روی محور و مخرج مشترک گیری8-جمع وتفریق کسر ها9-ضرب وتقسیم کسرها10-تقسیم کسرها11-قاعده بخش پذیری اعداد12-عبارت های جبری13ساده کردن عبارت های جبری14-ضرب یک عدد در یک عبارت جبری15-ضرب یک جمله در یک عبارت جبری.گوشی لمسی ندارم که برات بفرستم

----------


## WallE06

*سلام


http://www.kanoon.ir/Amoozesh/Video/46-1-23188-2/%D8%AC%D9%85%D8%B9-%D9%88-%D8%AA%D9%81%D8%B1%DB%8C%D9%82-%D8%A7%D8%B9%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%AF-%D8%AF%D9%88-%D8%B1%D9%82%D9%85%DB%8C-%D8%AF%D9%88%D9%85-%D8%AF%D8%A8%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%A7%D9%86-%D8%B1%DB%8C%D8%A7%D8%B6%DB%8C-%D8%AF%D9%88%D9%85-%D8%AF%D8%A8%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%A7%D9%86



http://www.kanoon.ir/Amoozesh/Video/43-1-52486-2



https://www.namasha.com/v/zbcuUQH9/%D8%B6%D8%B1%D8%A8_%D9%88_%D8%AA%D9%82%D8%B3%DB%8C  %D9%85_%D8%A7%D8%B9%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%AF_%D8%A7%D8%B9  %D8%B4%D8%A7%D8%B1%DB%8C_%D8%B1%DB%8C%D8%A7%D8%B6%  DB%8C_%D8%B4%D8%B4%D9%85_%D8%AF%D8%A8%D8%B3%D8%AA%  D8%A7%D9%86


https://faranesh.com/education/17195-mathematic-tricks


https://www.aparat.com/v/QFuXh/%D8%A2%D9%85%D9%88%D8%B2%D8%B4_%D8%B6%D8%B1%D8%A8_  %D9%88_%D8%AA%D9%82%D8%B3%DB%8C%D9%85_%D8%A8%D9%87  _%D8%B3%D8%A8%DA%A9_%D9%85%D9%87%D9%86%D8%AF%D8%B3  _%D9%85%D8%B1%D8%AA%D8%B6%DB%8C_%D9%85%D9%87%D8%B1  %D9%BE%D9%88%DB%8C%D8%A7%D9%86
*

----------


## _Nyusha_

واس متوسطه دوم از خط ویژه ریاضی حتما استفاده کن

----------


## Dr.MMTm10

یعنی چی دقیقا چهار عمل اصلی ؟ مگه میشه اصلا ؟ 
اگه بلدی انجام بدی روش سریع میخوای بحثش جداس.

من خودم از کتابای خارجی میخونم چون اثبات برام خیلی خیلی خیلی مهمه  چیزایی مثل هندسه و ریاضی بخاطر این گفتم کوچک ترین نکات رو میگن تو این کتابا 
اگه دنبال اثبات مسئله ها هستی باید بری سراغ منابع انگلیسی که پولی پرداخت نکنی اما انگلیسیت باید خوب باشه
مثلا هندسه اقلیدسی که میخونیم . هیچ وقت از پایه نیومدن توضیح نداد در صورتی که تو کتابی که خودش 2000 سال پیش نوشته قدم به قدم رفته جلو با پرگار میکشی قشنگ میفهمی و جالبیش اینه تو مثلا تو مسئله x باید مسئله های قبلی رو بلد باشی
مثلا چرا منفی در منفی میشه مثبت ؟
اینا هیچ وقت توی راهنمایی بهمون نگفتن

----------


## mlt

میگم مگه شاهد هم جز مدارس خاص هست؟


> من چند جلسه ریاضی پایه رو کلاس خصوصی رفتم  خود معلم برام جزوه مینوشت میگفت اینو به هر کس بدی بخونه یاد میگیره.معلم تیزهوشان و مدارس شاهد بود.

----------


## sjm

> اگه سرچ کنم گوگل ترنسلیت برام میاره؟ینی برام کادر جستجو میاره چیزی که میخوام و تایپ کنم سرچ کنه برام؟


برو توی گوگل و download google translate for google chrome رو سرچ کن اولین چیزی که برات میاد رو برو توش بعد add to chrome رو بزن . همین
فقط باید مرورگرت google chrome باشه

----------


## mlt

کل چیزایی که نیاز داری تو قسمت اول مهروماه هست
اگه دوستی داری که این کتابو داره ازش بگیر فصل اول رو بخون


> دارم این مباحثو به من درس داد=اول که مجموعه اعداد صحیح طبیعی حسابی و..رو گفته بعد 1-جمع و تفریق اعداد صحیح 2-ضرب وتقسیم اعداد صحیح3-اولویت های محاسباتی4-توان ها5-به توان رساندن اعداد توان دار6-توان های منفی7-مجموعه اعداد گویا و نمایشش روی محور و مخرج مشترک گیری8-جمع وتفریق کسر ها9-ضرب وتقسیم کسرها10-تقسیم کسرها11-قاعده بخش پذیری اعداد12-عبارت های جبری13ساده کردن عبارت های جبری14-ضرب یک عدد در یک عبارت جبری15-ضرب یک جمله در یک عبارت جبری.گوشی لمسی ندارم که برات بفرستم

----------


## sjm

> میگم مگه شاهد هم جز مدارس خاص هست؟


اره منتها فقط برای کساییه که خونواده ی فرهنگی یا فدایی داشته باشه البته ازمون ورودی داره هر کسی نمیتونه بره

----------


## mlt

والا من 6 سال اونجا بودم بیشتر شبیه مدرسه بزرگسالان بود تا مدرسه خاص
فرهنگی امتیاز نداره فقط جانبازی و ایثارگری
مشکل مدرسه اینه که اگه بچه جانباز باشی هرکاری بکنی نمیتونن کاریت کنن
یعنی بین معاون و بچه جانباز احتمال اخراج معاون بیشتره :Yahoo (20): 


> اره منتها فقط برای کساییه که خونواده ی فرهنگی یا فدایی داشته باشه البته ازمون ورودی داره هر کسی نمیتونه بره

----------


## sjm

> والا من 6 سال اونجا بودم بیشتر شبیه مدرسه بزرگسالان بود تا مدرسه خاص
> فرهنگی امتیاز نداره فقط جانبازی و ایثارگری
> مشکل مدرسه اینه که اگه بچه جانباز باشی هرکاری بکنی نمیتونن کاریت کنن
> یعنی بین معاون و بچه جانباز احتمال اخراج معاون بیشتره


ما هم سال نهم بودیم جند تا از دوستام با شاهدی ها رفته بودن اردو بچه هاشون به سمت همدیگه میوه پرت میکردن دیوونه ها :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mohamad19

> میگم مگه شاهد هم جز مدارس خاص هست؟


فک کنم آره تو شهر ما بهترین دبیرا تو شاهد درس میدن.

----------


## RamtinArman

تمرین تمرین تمرین

----------


## Amir_rz

> اره منتها فقط برای کساییه که خونواده ی فرهنگی یا فدایی داشته باشه البته ازمون ورودی داره هر کسی نمیتونه بره


دوست عزیز مدارس شاهد و حتی استعدادهای درخشان (به خصوص شاهد)قبلا از قبیل مدرسه های عالی کشور به حساب میومدن..الانه تفاوت خاصی بجز اسمشون با بقیه مدارس نمونه دولتی ندارن چه بسا که بعضی از مدارس دولتی بهتر از اونام هستن..متاسفانه اسم و رسم تو کشور ما تو هر زمینه ای مد شده..رتبه های برتر کنکور لزوما از مدارس خاص و این حرفا نیستن..هیچ فرقیم بین دانش اموزها وجود نداره که بگیم چون طرف تو مدرسه خاص درس میخونه پس شانسش از منی که توی مدرسه دولتی میخونم بیشتر باشه   حتی من شنیدم که دانش اموزای مدارس خاص به خودشون مغرور میشن وقتی که زمان کمی مونده به کنکور و گند میزنن(البته ایشالا اینطور نشن امسال)..داخل پارانتز بگم که بنده خودم تو مدرسه شاهد درس خوندم و دارم براتون توضیح میدم..ارزوی بهترینا برا همه کنکوریا و قبول شدن تو هر رشته ای که دوست دارن و در اخر برا خودمم . :Yahoo (105):

----------


## sagad1369

سلام.برو توی سایت اپارات.اونجا چهار عمل اصلی هستش فیلم های کوتاه اما مفیدی داره.به نگاه بنداز.منم اینجور مشکلی دارم ،تا حالا هم باهاش درگیرم.مشکل اینه پایه رو دقیق نفهمیدم فقط صرف اینکه قبول بشیم درس خوندیم ریاضی رو.بالاترین نمره من  12بود.میتونی کتاب های ابتدایی و راهنمایی پی دی افش رو بگیری و یه مطالعه کنی شاید فرجی باشه.مشکل بعدی اینه که ماها منتظریم یکی بیاد بهمون یاد بده غافل از اینکه خودمون هم میتونیم فقط سخت تره برای ما.چون  همیشه یکی برامون توضیح داده(معلم،پدر ،مادر ،خواهر،برادر)و الان اونها دیگه نمیان توضیح بدن  مطلب ریاضی رو.بازم میگم یه سر به سایت اپارات بزن.موفق باشین

----------


## sjm

> دوست عزیز مدارس شاهد و حتی استعدادهای درخشان (به خصوص شاهد)قبلا از قبیل مدرسه های عالی کشور به حساب میومدن..الانه تفاوت خاصی بجز اسمشون با بقیه مدارس نمونه دولتی ندارن چه بسا که بعضی از مدارس دولتی بهتر از اونام هستن..متاسفانه اسم و رسم تو کشور ما تو هر زمینه ای مد شده..رتبه های برتر کنکور لزوما از مدارس خاص و این حرفا نیستن..هیچ فرقیم بین دانش اموزها وجود نداره که بگیم چون طرف تو مدرسه خاص درس میخونه پس شانسش از منی که توی مدرسه دولتی میخونم بیشتر باشه   حتی من شنیدم که دانش اموزای مدارس خاص به خودشون مغرور میشن وقتی که زمان کمی مونده به کنکور و گند میزنن(البته ایشالا اینطور نشن امسال)..داخل پارانتز بگم که بنده خودم تو مدرسه شاهد درس خوندم و دارم براتون توضیح میدم..ارزوی بهترینا برا همه کنکوریا و قبول شدن تو هر رشته ای که دوست دارن و در اخر برا خودمم .


 راجع به مغرور شدن باهات موافقم من خودم پارسال مشکل اصلیم که باعث میشد پیشرفت نکنم مغرور بودن بود البته اینجوری نبودش که خودم و بگیرمو به کسی محل ندم ولی دیگه حرف کسی رو راجع به اینکه برای درسام چیکار کنم گوش نمیکردم جو گرفته بودم که با دو سه ماه درس خوندن مدرسه قبول شدم ... امیدوارم برای هیچ کس مشکل غرور پیش نیاد چون واقعا ادمو زمین میزنه

----------


## Aryan-

> بخدا درمونده شدم از بس دنبال یه راهی گشتم که ریاضی مو قوی کنم من عاشق ریاضی م ولی محاسبات ریاضیم ضعیفه بلد نیستم چه جوری باید این ضعف و بر طرف کنم نمیدونم  چه جوری باید تمرین کنم اصلا امیدی هست من بتونم ریاضی و یاد بگیرم من که هنوز چهار عمل اصلی ریاضی و بلد نیستم چه جوری میتونم خودم از پایه ریاضی ضعیف ضعیف بکشم بالا از این سطح ضعیف خارج بشم که اگه اینجوری بشه برای من یه موفقیت بزرگه انگیزه می‌گیرم ولی نمیدونم واقعا چکار کنم لطفا کمکم کنید


سلام دوست عزیز

چه رشته و چه پایه ای هستید؟

من نمی دونم که الان واقعا در 4 عمل اصلی مشکل دارید یا خیر؟ ولی اصولا توصیه من به کنکوری ها بازی مداوم با اعداد مثل جمع و تفریق و ضرب اعدادی هست که می بینند مثل پلاک ماشین یا هر چیز مشابه. یه سری اعداد هم در کنکور مداما تکرار می شن که باید حفظ کنید مثل به توان رساندن برخی اعداد. یا شناخت اعداد اول.

دقیق تر توضیح بدید تا راهنمایی تون کنم چه کتابی بگیرید و چجوری شروع کنید.


موفق باشید.

----------


## V_buqs

> سلام دوست عزیز
> 
> چه رشته و چه پایه ای هستید؟
> 
> من نمی دونم که الان واقعا در 4 عمل اصلی مشکل دارید یا خیر؟ ولی اصولا توصیه من به کنکوری ها بازی مداوم با اعداد مثل جمع و تفریق و ضرب اعدادی هست که می بینند مثل پلاک ماشین یا هر چیز مشابه. یه سری اعداد هم در کنکور مداما تکرار می شن که باید حفظ کنید مثل به توان رساندن برخی اعداد. یا شناخت اعداد اول.
> 
> دقیق تر توضیح بدید تا راهنمایی تون کنم چه کتابی بگیرید و چجوری شروع کنید.
> 
> 
> موفق باشید.



تا صاحب تاپیک بگن مشکلشون چیه لطفا کار مارو هم راه بندازید (البته بی زحمت) 

چطوری برای ریاضی و فیزیک کلا دروس محاسباتی خلاصه بنویسیم؟ 
چه زمانی برای خلاصه نویسی مناسبه؟

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

خیلی سبز بگیر بخون

----------


## Aryan-

> تا صاحب تاپیک بگن مشکلشون چیه لطفا کار مارو هم راه بندازید (البته بی زحمت) 
> 
> چطوری برای ریاضی و فیزیک کلا دروس محاسباتی خلاصه بنویسیم؟ 
> چه زمانی برای خلاصه نویسی مناسبه؟


برای ریاضی و فیزیک ابتدا فصل رو به بخش های کوچک تر و اصلی تقسیم بندی کنید. مثلا مفهوم حد - حد معمولی - رفع ابهام حد - حد های خاص بعد هر قسمت رو دقیق مطالعه کنید شاید در هر بخش کوچک شامل چند فرمول مهم باشد یه گوشه یادداشت کنید. حالا تست های های هر بخش رو بزنید وقتی پایان یافت متوجه می شید دقیقا کدوم فرمول ها مهم بودن و کجا کاربرد دارن. حالا در یک دفترچه یا کاغذ a4 اون فرمول رو زیر بخش مربوطه  بنویسید. اینطوری ذهن نظم پیدا می کنه.

موفق باشید.

----------

